# Guten Abend allerseits :-)



## severink (28 Juli 2008)

Liebe Celebboard-Gemeinde,

freue mich, euch hier alle zu treffen - nennt mich einfach *severink*.
Das es sich hier natürlich nicht um ein Bundesliga-Forum (Heribert läßt grüßen ) handelt, habe ich schon gemerkt. Es ist erstaunlich wieviel Fleiß hier einige Mitglieder an den Tag legen - goßes Lob. Nachdem ich mich nach meiner Anmeldung ein paar Tage "umgeshen" habe, hier mein "erster Beitrag". Werde versuchen, Eure Arbeit konstruktiv zu unterstützen.

Also, auf gute Nachbarschaft - und:

Guten Abend Allerseits!


----------



## saviola (28 Juli 2008)

Herzlich Willkommen und viel Spass im Forum.


----------



## Tokko (28 Juli 2008)

Hey severink.

Herzlich Willkommen on Board.:thumbup:

Ich wünsche dir viel Spass bei uns und wir freuen uns über Unterstützung jeder Art.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Buterfly (28 Juli 2008)

Herzlich willkommen auch von mir.

Und viel Spaß auf dem Board


----------



## Muli (28 Juli 2008)

Hallo severink,

danke für das Lob und deine nette Vorstellung hier!
Ich freue mich schon auf deine Beiträge und heiße dich herzlich Willkommen!

Nun bleibt mir nur noch dir viel Spaß zu wünschen, was ich hiermit tue!

VIEL SPAß AN BOARD :laola:


Muli


----------



## Katzun (29 Juli 2008)

herzlich willkommen und viel spaß wünsche ich


----------



## kaisicher (29 Juli 2008)

Da sag ich nur, Willkommen hier im Forum.


----------



## maierchen (30 Juli 2008)

Auch ein herzliches willkommen von mir!
Und viel Spaß hier an Board!:thumbup:


----------



## mark lutz (30 Juli 2008)

willkommen on bard und viel funn


----------

